# Cyclogest and calf pain



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi. 
Throughout 2ww I have had pain in mostly my left calf, very tight and 'jumpy', very achey! Is this the cyclogest? I was putting it down to stress and not sleeping. But someone said it could be cyclogest and mentioned blood clots so now im worried. Im 4 wks pregnant, and have bought pessaries to last until 12 weeks. 
Help!


----------

